# Plus size hospital gowns



## SamanthaNY (Jun 5, 2007)

I've read again and again how many of us go to doctor's appointments (especially ob/gyn), and are asked to put on tiny, flimsy (sometimes paper... wtf... paper??) gowns.  

I've gotten to the point where the prospect of a too-small exam gown ruins the appointment before I've even arrived. So, years ago, during a delightful office visit to a place that had generous gowns, I asked to take one home with me. They graciously agreed, and I've brought that same gown with me to every appointment since. No more putting one gown on the front, and one gown on the back. No more ripping the arms so I could get the gown up to my shoulder. No more bare-ass sticking to the exam-table paper. 

So, that's what I recommend, and here are some resources for plus-size exam gowns. Keep one in a drawer somewhere (even in your car), and bring it with you to your appointments. If the doctor or office staff give you any lip about it, offer to strip down naked in the waiting room. 

Personal Touch Health Care Apparel  - sizes 3X to 10X (see sizing chart), $18-$22 (great price!)
Ample Stuff  3X to 10X, $35-$40







See? Look how happy this fellow is... he has an exam gown that fits! He doesn't have to show his bits unless he _wants _to. 

I also suggest speaking to the medical office staff, and giving them the above resources so they can order and provide gown to fit ALL their patients. Cuz you're surely not the first fat person to come to their offices - and you're not gonna be the last.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 5, 2007)

I've had my own hospital gown for years. However, in all honesty, I don't use it as much these days. I've had 4 hospital stays in the last 3 years, and they have always had supersized gowns available. The hospital I stayed at all 4 times was Kaiser Hospital in San Deigo. I realize that other hospitals may not be so accommodating. But I do think more and more are ordering in larger gowns, if for no other reasons than the rise in weight loss surgeries. Where I do find my gown comes in handy the most is when I go for GYN appointments, or mamograms, when they try to give you the paper gowns that wouldn't even fit a child.  

I do highly recommend everyone have one though, as you never know when you might need one. Alot of fat folks pack theirs when they travel as well.


----------



## Tina (Jun 5, 2007)

Same here, Sandie. I have my own (a nurse in Vermont gave it to me a couple of years ago), but the last surgeries I had, they were stocked with supersize gowns. It's about time!! Would be great if all other hospitals would catch up.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2007)

I never had problems with gowns either when i had my one and only stay in the hospital (with a c-section). They were even roomy in the arms which is always hard to fit me.

It is good to know that if i ever need one i can get one that will fit me for a reasonable price


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 5, 2007)

We've got nice big gowns at my hospital, which makes me very happy. And even better? We have nice, roomy breastfeeding gowns, too!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 5, 2007)

I definitely have more issues at doctor's offices than at the hospital. During my recent mammogram the gown was gigantic.... I was able to wrap it around me about one and a half times, large neck, full arms... wonderful. 

I have an oversized gown of my own now, and will use that for OBGYN visits, but until now I have a oversized men's button down shirt that I wear to my GYN checkups. My NP has it written in my chart that that is what I wear, they are not to try to force me into an office gown. The buttons allow her to do a breast exam without trouble, and the sleeves are huge so I can easily pull them up for a BP check. 

Just another option in case someone has one laying around and doesn't have the money to pony up for a robe of their own. 

Remember that when you're at the doctor YOU HAVE OPTIONS!!! You can refuse to be weighed, you can refuse to wear the robe, do not do things that make you uncomfortable just because you think you have to. 

If they don't have a BP cuff that fits your arm, or refuse to take it on your lower arm (an option only if you have heavy forearms - as I do) then tell them you don't want your BP taken until they have a cuff that accommodates you properly. Your BP reading will be artificially high with a cuff that's too small/tight.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Remember that when you're at the doctor YOU HAVE OPTIONS!!! You can refuse to be weighed, you can refuse to wear the robe, do not do things that make you uncomfortable just because you think you have to.



I tried to squish into a non opening robe for when I had an x-ray and I just peeled it off again, walked out and said it didnt fit, they said I had to wear it and I glared and said again it does not fit me and I would wear my own clothes for the series. The seemed un-used to somebody standing up to them.


----------



## Friday (Jun 6, 2007)

I must say that the evil child in me enjoys the look on their faces when you say, 'No, you're not even going to try to cram me in that tube.' Absolute shock.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 6, 2007)

When I went for my recent procedure, for the first time in probably 35 years, they had a gown that actually fit...and ready and waiting for me. It definitely cut some of the stress...less so for me than the care givers. This was the first time I did not have to give them the 3 choices argument...put up with me nekkid, me in boxers, or call it off.

As it turned out, I think I actually had an FFA nurse to go with the gown, but that's another story, probably better for another forum...LOL. One off target thing I would like to mention, that was another first. I do not know if it was a fluke or what, but from the time they took the paperwork clipboard till I got in the car to leave, I had that one nurse with me at all times...like she was assigned to me, and just me...even in the procedure room, and even though she did not take part in the procedure. The continuity and not feeling like an item on an assembly line was nice. By the time we left, she was like an old friend to both wife and I. We tried to convince her to hop in the car with us and go to lunch...LOL


----------



## Melian (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm at the hospital every month or so for cancer treatment, and the gowns are huge! Maybe it's a Canadian thing (or just this particular hospital) but I could wrap that thing around myself five times, if I wanted to. Of course, I don't....it's my right to walk around the hospital with my ass visible


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 7, 2007)

Oy, okay - so there's no need to buy your own gowns now... I get it! lol


----------



## Esme (Jun 7, 2007)

Awww (((Sammie)))

Actually, when I was in the hospital last summer, I never even wore a hospital gown. I brought jammies and put those on. No one said a word. It helped to not feel so exposed and vulnerable. :blush:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh, I didn't mean it in a *harrumph* sort of way... I just didn't expect nearly 12 posts of people _not _needing their own gowns, lol - but I'm glad! It's a great thing if facilities have the message already. I know it's not always the case at many offices in my area, so I try to be prepared. For others in the same sitch - this thread is here . 

And that's great that they let you bring your own jammies, Es... but sadly, I don't think many people get enough time to bring their own at least for the first night or so.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 9, 2007)

The reports I had from my customers in the UK arent so positive I'm afraid. I dont think the hospitals here have quite got with the programme yet so I do sell quite a lot of gowns, both to men and women.

I have one tucked away for an emergency, and I like knowing its there 'just in case'

Tracey xx


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 9, 2007)

They have ONE at my PT's office. So...heck, yeah, not everybody's with it yet!


----------



## Pookie (Jun 10, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> The reports I had from my customers in the UK arent so positive I'm afraid. I dont think the hospitals here have quite got with the programme yet so I do sell quite a lot of gowns, both to men and women.
> 
> I have one tucked away for an emergency, and I like knowing its there 'just in case'
> 
> Tracey xx



*nods* the UK is behind on realising there are bigger people  

Annoys me when I get my BP taken I have to wait untl they find the one cuff at my Dr's that fits me. And each time I have been in hospital I got given something that was never ever going to fit me so had the embarressment of refusing the first time, then the annoyance of refusing the other 2 times.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 10, 2007)

Pookie said:


> *nods* the UK is behind on realising there are bigger people
> 
> Annoys me when I get my BP taken I have to wait untl they find the one cuff at my Dr's that fits me. And each time I have been in hospital I got given something that was never ever going to fit me so had the embarressment of refusing the first time, then the annoyance of refusing the other 2 times.


 
Pookie, 

I'm hoping things are starting to change. I'm actually working as a Consultant to the NHS on developing some strategies for larger patients and their care at the moment. It mostly relates to equipment such as beds, chairs and trolleys that are comfortable and safe but also techniques for lifting and moving people. I will be sure to mention Hospital gowns and BP cuffs too - which is why I've been asking questions about forearm BP measurements in another thread. 

I'll wait until I've delivered the first seminar before I give you a full report but I've already been booked to give this talk in North Wales and Leeds. Hopefully there is a will to change even if it takes a while to cascade out to all medical facilities... 

Tracey xx


----------



## Pookie (Jun 10, 2007)

That sounds really good Tracey, I hope they take the advice from somebody who actually knows the ins and outs and challenges faced by a larger person. Not some 'predicted events' by somebody who has never experienced what its like to be there, clothes half peeled off while 3 people scurry around you searching for blood pressure cuffs, or treated like some medical curiousity without feelings.

I feel in general we need more weight friendly Dr's, as I spoke about in a recent thread about myself and the Dr not even examining me saying my foot pain was because I was obese, until i pushed to be examined and it was actually fractured.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah like they say One size fits all and I beg to differ people that are Plus Size you're not going to be able to keep that damn gown closed and you're going to constantly get embarassed I hated being in that Hospital Gown when I had my 2 major Foot Operations I had a Cathider because I had a long cast on and was not able to get to the restroom I so glad I didn't have my time up in that Hospital because I sure couldn't change it I would of hated to be the nurse to change that smelly pad


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 12, 2007)

Pookie said:


> I feel in general we need more weight friendly Dr's, as I spoke about in a recent thread about myself and the Dr not even examining me saying my foot pain was because I was obese, until i pushed to be examined and it was actually fractured.



They don't even need to be weight friendly, I'd settle for one who would look at the complaint that brought you in *_before_* bringing it up as a 'general health issue'.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 13, 2007)

Crumbling said:


> They don't even need to be weight friendly, I'd settle for one who would look at the complaint that brought you in *_before_* bringing it up as a 'general health issue'.



Yups, I need an appointment for some meds I take and I KNOW he will bang on about my weight before asking how I am doing on the meds. I am just going to tell him to zip it and that I am here about something else thank you.


----------

